# Just wondering about your sock wardrobe.....



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday? 

I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

My daughter has made 4 pairs of socks for me; I wear them around the house when I don't have shoes on and in bed to keep my feet warm. This year is the year I will make my own socks!


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Just thinking about making myself a pair, but waiting for a reply to tell me the best yarn & pattern. Would keep our fingers busy, wouldn't it? Winifred.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Just thinking about making myself a pair, but waiting for a reply to tell me the best yarn & pattern. Would keep our fingers busy, wouldn't it? Winifred.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I think the first thing that attracted me to knitting socks was the challenge. Plus it is a great small project you can take with you. But my favorite thing about them is wearing them, I just love how they feel, they feel like I am pampering myself I guess.

I like to use Knit Pick Comfy Fingering, 75% cotton, 25% acrylic, Premier Wool-Free Sock yarn, Deborah Norville Serenity Sock yarn, different kinds. I am not too big into wool yarn, I personally find it too warm. I do have 2 pair but seldom wear them.

The pattern I use most often is:
http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2008/04/best-sock-pattern-ever.html

Nothing fancy, just plain old socks. She suggests casting on 60 but I do 70 stitches, just more comfy for me. I wear a medium shoe.

Let me know how it goes, hope you fall in love with knitting socks too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit socks because they fit my feet and ALL my store bought socks turn around on my foot and the heel ends up on the top of my foot. My hand made socks don't do that.

Socks that are worn in the house with no shoes will wear out quickly from the friction. I have socks that need new feet after about 5-8 years of wearing in shoes or slippers. Depending on where the thin spots or holes appear I will either replace the heels, or cut the foot off just above the heel and pick up the stitches and knit new feet on to the cuff. The cuff never wears out.

I prefer sock yarn with at least 25% nylon content for wearability, and have tried a lot of the name brands and can't say I really have a preference, although Regia, Kroy and Opal are the longest wearing socks in my drawer. I probaby have about 25 pair in the drawer now, but I have favorites that I wear all the time.

I live in Arizona for the winter and find that I've been wearing my socks most days since we got here in November/


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am quite able to knit sox, but as I almost never wear them I have no reason to.
I keep one pair of plain black for mid winter. Machine made.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I counted mine, out of curiosity, and also have 12 pair. I knit them all the time for the same reasons as others: challenge, take-along projects, and comfort. I would add that I love the different patterns that can be created, and get enjoyment every time I pick a pair out to wear again. I never got that from store-bought, even when I spent a lot of money for special socks. I get requests from family every year to get some for Christmas, and I don't get that for other knitted things. I also live in southern CA, and it can get warm here. I knit "lighter" socks for the hotter temps we can get, and blend 2 yarns tog for thicker socks. No matter what the weight of yarn used, I use an additional strand of something to make the sole of my socks more wearable and "durable/tough" to last longer. I prefer a wool sock with a nylon ingredient blended in. Choosing yarn for socks was an experimental thing for me. I bought locally available (Michaels) sock yarn and found that a large variety worked, but some did not. I had tried Patons stretchy yarns meant for socks, but HATED


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

whoops..pushed a wrong button...HATED the way the stretchy yarn felt on my foot. I am sure that everyone has a preferred yarn to use, so I will be interested in what others have to say.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

10 pairs and counting ... these are the most comfortable : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arch-shaped-socks

The bad news is that I only wear them 2-3 months a year during the Aussie winter (such as it is). But that does not stop me wanting to make more   

I have also done 3 pairs for DH; not one pair was boring brown :lol: :lol: In fact I was quite surprised at his choice for the latest pair: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/viking-ugla


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

berigora said:


> 10 pairs and counting ... these are the most comfortable : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arch-shaped-socks
> 
> The bad news is that I only wear them 2-3 months a year during the Aussie winter (such as it is). But that does not stop me wanting to make more
> 
> I have also done 3 pairs for DH; not one pair was boring brown :lol: :lol: In fact I was quite surprised at his choice for the latest pair: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/viking-ugla


LOL I love those Viking Owls and immediately downloaded the pattern -- oh boy, another interesting sock to create! Thanks.

And it was interesting to see the "shaped" socks. I use a basic sock pattern and have learned to "shape" that pattern to my foot --Custom Socks -- another benefit to creating your own.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in Southern California also and when it's cool enough to wear socks, I like my hand knit wool ones. I love the way the various yarns patterns create stripes, they make the process fun. Of all the patterns I have used I find the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern to be the easiest and best. It is available on Ravelry for $1 and it's the best dollar I ever spent. I do mine two at time toe up with the magic loop.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

crispie said:


> whoops..pushed a wrong button...HATED the way the stretchy yarn felt on my foot. I am sure that everyone has a preferred yarn to use, so I will be interested in what others have to say.


I didn't like the stretch sock yarn either


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

So after reading this I went and counted, 25 pairs. I wear them everyday. My favorites are knit from Sweet Georgia sock yarn, Lorna's Laces Shepherd Sock and Bison Tracks. Love em!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I HATE socks and the only time I ever wear any is when I know we are going walking in the bush and I need my sturdy jogger shoes which are kept in the caravan with 2 pairs of thick sports socks.
Even in our winter I only wear sandals and no socks!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I have made over 3 dozen pair, mostly for others, and about 5 pair are mine.

I use the Basic Sock Tutorial by our own "sockit2me," I hope this is the correct site: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

His instructions are very easy, with pictures, and he is more than willing to help you along the way, as are most of the people who follow his tutorial, including me!!

Others will have THEIR favorites to recommend. I guess the choice is up to you, when you decide to make a pair. There are many of us here who will support you, offer advice, and help you along the way.

When you're ready, you'll find the right pattern!!

...gloria


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've made 12 pairs of socks, all for my partner. I have socks on the needles now. Since my partner and I split up after 27 years I guess I will start making socks for myself. Knitting keeps me sane right now.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

crispie said:


> I use a basic sock pattern and have learned to "shape" that pattern to my foot --Custom Socks -- another benefit to creating your own.


Yes, I guess that is the next stage. I have already learned that not all sock patterns take a long great toe into account. I am still learning something new every pair and will NEVER get tired of making socks


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> I've made 12 pairs of socks, all for my partner. I have socks on the needles now. Since my partner and I split up after 27 years I guess I will start making socks for myself. Knitting keeps me sane right now.


 :thumbup: Great therapy.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I didn't like the stretch sock yarn either


So for anyone who has any of that stretchy sock yarn left over  here is how I use my stash of that stuff. These are socks I just finished. The different coloration on the heel/foot is the addition of the stretch yarn that I have added in to cushion the heel and the ball of the foot areas -- two areas at which I wear out my socks first.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the info you gave me. Anxios to. Winifred. start, but can't print ChrisKnits pattern - asked her if she could mail me a copy


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I HATE socks and the only time I ever wear any is when I know we are going walking in the bush and I need my sturdy jogger shoes which are kept in the caravan with 2 pairs of thick sports socks.
> Even in our winter I only wear sandals and no socks!!


This is a thread about a sock wardrobe. Why would you comment if you don't wear socks and you HATE them?
Just asking.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> I've made 12 pairs of socks, all for my partner. I have socks on the needles now. Since my partner and I split up after 27 years I guess I will start making socks for myself. Knitting keeps me sane right now.


I am sure it does. So sorry you are going thru such tough times. What a shame. May the New Year bring better experiences for you.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


This is an easy toe up pattern for a new sock knitter. I have knit several from this pattern. I live in So. California and wear wool/nylon socks and find them comfy cozy on cool days. In warm weather I only wear flip flops or other sandals. I love Knit Picks Stroll sock yarn.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I need to make some....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I need to make some....


Once you start, you won't want to stop. So fun!


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Mattie, can you please tell me the pattern & where to get it. Thanks. Winifred. Love your kitty on your avatar.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I never thought of making socks and didn't have any interest in doing so. Finally decided to try at least one pair to see what the fuss was about. I just finished my second pair and am very happy I decided to knit them. I just love the way they feel on my feet. Being new to sock knitting I really can't recommend a yarn. Plenty of sock knitters here to help you with that.

ETA: I used the FLK pattern found on Ravelry and cost $1.00. Well worth the money. I used Regia sock yarn for both pairs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I never thought of making socks and didn't have any interest in doing so. Finally decided to try at least one pair to see what the fuss was about. I just finished my second pair and am very happy I decided to knit them. I just love the way they feel on my feet. Being new to sock knitting I really can't recommend a yarn. Plenty of sock knitters here to help you with that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Frankly, I seem to be an exception. Many people gift me socks and I have several pair still in packages. I do not like socks, I do wear them of course, I don't put shoes on without them. I am odd in the fact, I don't like " extra stuff". First thing in the door, before I take my winter coat off, off come the shoes and socks. I don't like gloves or hats either.

I dress for the weather, but off things come ASAP. As I said I think I am the exception. Oh My. I do enjoy this question though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have made maybe half a dozen pair. Neighbor ended up with most of them!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> Frankly, I seem to be an exception. Many people gift me socks and I have several pair still in packages. I do not like socks, I do wear them of course, I don't put shoes on without them. I am odd in the fact, I don't like " extra stuff". First thing in the door, before I take my winter coat off, off come the shoes and socks. I don't like gloves or hats either.
> 
> I dress for the weather, but off things come ASAP. As I said I think I am the exception. Oh My. I do enjoy this question though.


You do dress for the weather, though. I come from New England and my family loved the warm socks I made for them.   
You've been blessed with warm blood! I have the worst cold hands and feet in the neighborhood.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I sock-knit my way through high school and college - now not very enthusiastic about making them but love wearing them. But the sock drawer is empty. Have put 5 pairs in so far, another almost done, yarn for another dozen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I knit socks because they fit my feet and ALL my store bought socks turn around on my foot and the heel ends up on the top of my foot. My hand made socks don't do that.
> Socks that are worn in the house with no shoes will wear out quickly from the friction. I have socks that need new feet after about 5-8 years of wearing in shoes or slippers. Depending on where the thin spots or holes appear I will either replace the heels, or cut the foot off just above the heel and pick up the stitches and knit new feet on to the cuff. The cuff never wears out.
> ------------
> I prefer sock yarn with at least 25% nylon content for wearability, and have tried a lot of the name brands and can't say I really have a preference, although Regia, Kroy and Opal are the longest wearing socks in my drawer. I probaby have about 25 pair in the drawer now, but I have favorites that I wear all the time.
> ...


I just found my first hole in a pair of socks and was going to pitch them until I read your post. I just looked at them and that is very workable. they are 4 years old and a pair of my favorites. I will see if I have some good sock wool to put in.

I was given a nice l8" circular for christmas (they couldn't find a 12 inch) and I think it will work out well. Thanks for the idea friend.

do you slip one knit one on your heel flaps? I didn't on this pair. I might try the Eye of the Partridge heel as it looks quite strong and quite attractive. Thanks again Chickkie.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't made any for myself. My mother and two friends have, between them, 7 pair of socks that I've made. I know they've all been worn a lot.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for good info. Winifred.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I knit continually and almost always have a pair of socks on the needles.... if someone wants them I sell them...otherwise I wear them and probably have about 20 pair.... not sure... love them and live in cold country so they are the closest thing to being barefoot in the house...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found my first hole in a pair of socks and was going to pitch them until I read your post. I just looked at them and that is very workable. they are 4 years old and a pair of my favorites. I will see if I have some good sock wool to put in.
> 
> I was given a nice l8" circular for christmas (they couldn't find a 12 inch) and I think it will work out well. Thanks for the idea friend.
> 
> do you slip one knit one on your heel flaps? I didn't on this pair. I might try the Eye of the Partridge heel as it looks quite strong and quite attractive. Thanks again Chickkie.


When I do Eye of Partridge I usually slip the first stitch but I very seldom do that heel. I prefer doing the afterthought heel as they are so easy to replace.

I think an 18" circular is too big to use for socks. Again, I prefer to do magic loop and do 2 at a time.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found my first hole in a pair of socks...


check out 



 she shows you how to repair a hole rather than darn it and it is wonderfully simple and easy to make look really good..even if you have to do a different color...it is flat and easy to do...


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

deemail said:


> check out
> 
> 
> 
> she shows you how to repair a hole rather than darn it and it is wonderfully simple and easy to make look really good..even if you have to do a different color...it is flat and easy to do...


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been knitting socks for abt 3 years now. I learnt from darowil's tutorial here on KP doing toe up, magic loop with Regia fingering weight yarn. I make sure my sock yarn is super wash wool (75%) and polyamide (25%), the nylon helps extend the life of your socks. If you don't know how to do Magic Loop, darowil also did a tutorial (#10) on that as well which is easy to follow. I have included the link to the sock tutorial....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

crispie said:


> So for anyone who has any of that stretchy sock yarn left over  here is how I use my stash of that stuff. These are socks I just finished. The different coloration on the heel/foot is the addition of the stretch yarn that I have added in to cushion the heel and the ball of the foot areas -- two areas at which I wear out my socks first.


That's a good idea for using the stretch yarn. I tried to knit the entire sock with it and didn't like the result. I have 2 skeins left so I'll try this.
Thanks for sharing.
I've made 6 pair for myself and 3 for dh.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have 42 pairs plus one pair still on the needles!

I think I'm addicted. :lol:


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I have about 12 pairs in my sock drawer, and wear them around the house and with my boots when the weather gets cool, I occasionally wear them to sleep,but find that I get too hot. But my favourite thing about socks is to give them as gifts. ,I find that men especially love them and will wear them all the time, particularly those who are on their feet a lot. I make them as thank you gifts and there is nothing quite like the smile on someone's face when they put on their wool socks for the first time. My favourite sock yarn is Cascade but it is a bit expensive and I am about to try out the yarn from Ice Yarn.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> I HATE socks and the only time I ever wear any is when I know we are going walking in the bush and I need my sturdy jogger shoes which are kept in the caravan with 2 pairs of thick sports socks.
> Even in our winter I only wear sandals and no socks!!


I am sorry that you have not discovered the joy of wearing handmade socks. The climate where you live is much warmer than Sydney and of course you don't knit. We are all different thank goodness, but I try not to hate the things that others enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found my first hole in a pair of socks and was going to pitch them until I read your post. I just looked at them and that is very workable. they are 4 years old and a pair of my favorites. I will see if I have some good sock wool to put in.
> 
> I was given a nice l8" circular for christmas (they couldn't find a 12 inch) and I think it will work out well. Thanks for the idea friend.
> 
> do you slip one knit one on your heel flaps? I didn't on this pair. I might try the Eye of the Partridge heel as it looks quite strong and quite attractive. Thanks again Chickkie.


Slipping on the flap is a good idea, neat and it makes picking up the sttiches a breeze. Eye of partiridge is stronger if you are doing flaps. As you say it good as well and isn't really much harder .
Be interesting to see how go with an 18". Would think it far too short for magic loop and far too long to use just as a circular. I woudl think only way it would work for socks is as one of 2 circulars.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> I have been knitting socks for abt 3 years now. I learnt from darowil's tutorial here on KP doing toe up, magic loop with Regia fingering weight yarn. I make sure my sock yarn is super wash wool (75%) and polyamide (25%), the nylon helps extend the life of your socks. If you don't know how to do Magic Loop, darowil also did a tutorial (#10) on that as well which is easy to follow. I have included the link to the sock tutorial....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html


And the link under any of my posts (or designer 1234 for that matter) will take you to the workshop page so you can all the wonderful workshops there).
And Nanknit has kept knitting socks of various types since as well.

As to how many I have I couldn't say- I have 11 here but have others packed (in th emiddle of moving and may have some cool weather before I find hte rest of them). But as to how many I have knitted I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

I have 4 worsted for boots or slippers, 2 ped style and enough for 4 more regular.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Just asked my DH how many socks he thinks I've knitted and he jokingly said hundreds. He's not far from the truth. I'm completely addicted and have been for several years now, so the total must be several hundred. I can usually knit a pair in a couple of days, so I would probably average a couple of pairs a week. (housework interferes with knitting lol) 

I'm stock piling my complete socks to eventually go to a craft market to sell them I must have a three hundred or more in various sizes. I've given loads away as gifts to family and friends who all love them in fact my eldest grandson wears nothing else.

I use the magic loop method and have made my own chart for different sizes which I can follow at a glance, but the pattern is locked into my brain. Just love sock knitting :-D


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> I have 42 pairs plus one pair still on the needles!
> 
> I think I'm addicted. :lol:


Hi, as you are in the UK wondered what wool you used? Thank you . Linda


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

I use all different brands but they are nearly all 75% wool and 25% polyamide (nylon as they seem to wear the best and keep their shape time after time when washed. I've knit cotton socks but these whilst look nice don't hold their shape when wearing.

At the minute I'm using Grundl hot sock colour which is a self stripeing yarn but my favourite are those that knit like fairisle.

What do you knit?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Abt 20pair of adult socks, most for family and 5pair for me. That isn't counting the 12 pair of baby and little tots socks that I knit with the leftover yarn....barely an inch of sock yarn is wasted. Love, love, love knitting socks. My name is Jen and I am a sock addict!!!!!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

There was a point at which when I opened my sock drawer hand made socks would explode out. Even all of my assistants had hand knitted socks (for soccer games and late season football nights, etc.) and then I decided I needed to ease up on the socks and binge knit other things. Right now I'm designing and knitting mittens with an LSU motif for the grands. Sock knitting is so much fun and so fascinating with all the glorious wonderful yarns available now.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I have a sock drawer but it's all man made. I've got sock yarn and intend to knit a pair. I'm scared to start a pair because if it's true that it's an addiction then I'm not sure I need another knitting addiction! I seem to have developed an addiction to hats at the moment...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mh1953 said:


> I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday?
> 
> I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


I am not sure how many pairs of socks I have kept for myself... I know I have knit over 180 pairs of socks and given many as Christmas gifts. DH looked at my sock drawer the other day....and he commented on how very full that drawer is. 
Every wash day, there are at least 4 or 5 pairs in the dark wash...and 2 or 3 pairs in the lighter colored wash. There are at least 5 pairs that go with browns... and I can't even begin to count the ones that go with reds and blues. Many of my socks also have matching fingerless gloves. Even though I have always preferred summer.... I love the chance to wear my hand knit socks.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I used to think just like you. Then one day I saw a pattern for socks knit with worsted weight yarn and US size 5 needle...toe up, using Magic Loop technique ... 
Finally I broke down, and decided to try socks.. using acrylic yarn... Three pairs later I broke down and bought some "sock yarn"...and some cheap bamboo circular needles in 40" length... then I bought some much better brands of needles and I was off and running. 
Socks can be addictive to knit...I just love having a pair on the needles...when I am working on other things, I miss the socks. 
I never wore those acrylic socks ... but I regularly wear my hand knit wool/nylon socks. I almost love colder weather so I can wear my socks. Sock drawer is full darn near to the top ... Hand knit socks are a regular Christmas gift for many of my family members as well as friends. Family and friends seem to enjoy wearing my hand knit socks as much as I do.
I knit socks 'cause they are fun to knit.
I wear hand knit socks because they feel so wonderfully good... they fit like a glove...or second skin... no twisting, sliding down into my shoes, sagging or bagging. And because I design them as well...I can put extra "padding stitches" such as Eye of Partridge stitch in the areas that might get some of the most wear.
My very first pair of hand knit fingering weight socks has just "died"... a huge hole in the sole... Why... knit with too large a needle ... US 2 made too loose a knit and it wore through before I noticed it was getting thin. 
For the last few years, I did learn to use a smaller needle...and the later knit socks wear like iron since the material is much denser.


----------



## nana204mac (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi, I just counted mine and I have 15 pair with another on needles. I love them in the cold weather and I try to do 2 pair a season. Donna


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I have a sock drawer but it's all man made. I've got sock yarn and intend to knit a pair. I'm scared to start a pair because if it's true that it's an addiction then I'm not sure I need another knitting addiction! I seem to have developed an addiction to hats at the moment...


Socks are a bit addictive...I do have to admit... my name is Jane and I am a sock knitting addict!

That said, go ahead and try that first pair... it is way too much fun to knit socks. I would suggest Lifestyle Toe Up Sock pattern as a "starter" pattern. It is an easy way to start out using worsted weight yarn and US size 5 needle so you can see all the "new stuff" in sock knitting.

Good luck.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I have about 12 pairs in my sock drawer, and wear them around the house and with my boots when the weather gets cool, I occasionally wear them to sleep,but find that I get too hot. But my favourite thing about socks is to give them as gifts. ,I find that men especially love them and will wear them all the time, particularly those who are on their feet a lot. I make them as thank you gifts and there is nothing quite like the smile on someone's face when they put on their wool socks for the first time. My favourite sock yarn is Cascade but it is a bit expensive and I am about to try out the yarn from Ice Yarn.


What size sock do you usually make for gift giving?


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

mh1953 said:


> I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday?
> 
> I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


Six pair in the wash right now... several pair deconstructed and in process of re-knit. three pair on the needles... two pair in hubby's sock drawr, three or more pair across the street at the daughters.....


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I am in the exactly same mind set as you.

Interesting the comment about wool. I buy wool socks to run in, wear them winter and summer, keep my feet warm in the winter and cool in the summer because they "breathe". I find acrylic very hot!


----------



## Ann Mitchell (Jan 10, 2016)

I love knitting socks, have knitted at least 50 pair over the last 2 years. Mostly they are for friends and relatives, but have kept a few pairs for myself.. Mostly I use 4 ply wool, but have been known to use 8 ply if I have wool left over from another project. Leftovers result in either socks or hats, depending on the colour. I love wearing the hand knitted socks and always feel that not only are they extremely comfortable, but they are definitely a bit special and luxurious.


----------



## nana204mac (Oct 30, 2015)

I am with you, that to me when you feel that way it is jealousy. Socks feel pretty good when you are living in Maine.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> My daughter has made 4 pairs of socks for me; I wear them around the house when I don't have shoes on and in bed to keep my feet warm. This year is the year I will make my own socks!


Can I adopt your daughter?


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

JTM said:


> I used to think just like you. Then one day I saw a pattern for socks knit with worsted weight yarn and US size 5 needle...toe up, using Magic Loop technique ...
> Finally I broke down, and decided to try socks.. using acrylic yarn... Three pairs later I broke down and bought some "sock yarn"...and some cheap bamboo circular needles in 40" length... then I bought some much better brands of needles and I was off and running.
> Socks can be addictive to knit...I just love having a pair on the needles...when I am working on other things, I miss the socks.
> I never wore those acrylic socks ... but I regularly wear my hand knit wool/nylon socks. I almost love colder weather so I can wear my socks. Sock drawer is full darn near to the top ... Hand knit socks are a regular Christmas gift for many of my family members as well as friends. Family and friends seem to enjoy wearing my hand knit socks as much as I do.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head saying "they fit like a glove". Nothing feels as good as a pair of hand knit socks. Plus there is just something about looking at them, the shaping, and thinking I made those. They still sort of amaze me. lol


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> There are so many great sock yarns. I have knitted with many different ones. My favorites to wear are knitted from: Paton's Stretch, Mary Maxim Bounce, Online Supersocke with Bamboo as one of the sock fibers, Lorna's Laces. Paton's Kroy and FX sock yarns are my son's favorites. He wears them every work day with his work boots especially. My daughter loves the socks knit from Fortissimo, and Knit Picks Stroll. My friends have told me how wonderful their socks knitted with alpaca, wool and nylon are, and also the Regia Stretch yarn that has a cotton, wool, nylon and elastic fiber. Wool is naturally wicking so your feet stay cool and dry.
> 
> I would recommend going to ravelry.com and purchasing the 16 page how to by Sox Therapist. It includes how to measure for a perfect fit, and how to do the fish lips kiss heel. This heel, (and I have done four different kinds of heels over the past 3 years), is easy, fast and forgiving. It hugs the heel and gives a good fit. Her directions are $1.
> 
> ...


Best dollar I ever spent!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I only wear my hand knit socks. They fit well and keep my feet comfortable.....wool is very temperature regulating! I've got several pairs with a little mohair or alpaca for those really cold days, too. I have 47 pairs in my sock drawer (finally just wore out some really old socks), a couple of pairs on needles, and a pair in the mending basket. I've also made some for friends. I do think I'm very sock addicted. I am taking some time in between to work on a sweater and a KAL shawl.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Pollard said:


> Mattie, can you please tell me the pattern & where to get it. Thanks. Winifred. Love your kitty on your avatar.


So sorry, I forgot to include the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waffle-stitch-toe-up-socks


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've never counted. I'd say more than 25 pairs. I like some better than others ,mostly due to the yarn I used. I always have a pair in the works.i wear them every day . I love my funky socks.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

My sock wardrobe is extensive. Over 60 pair. Have 2 pair on the needles now and 3 pair in the mending basket. These have been made over a period of 20 years and very few are reaching the point of no return. 

Note: I wear them with Birkenstocks, no ill fitting shoes to wear holes in them. Have to replace the occasional heel that wears thin.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I probably have about 30 pair and wear them every day year round if I have shoes on my feet. I've worn them with my Teva sandal-type hiking shoes as well. My brother-in-law made a "snide" comment about my choice of socks with my sandals.
Well now....what does he know anyway?
I use any sock yarn that I get a good deal on but have found that some of the main brands don't hold up as well over time - or so I thought until I realized that those pairs were just about 10 years old now.
I wear white cotton socks inside my wool socks for wicking because I work in a Ford plant and need comfy feet.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> My sock wardrobe is extensive. Over 60 pair. Have 2 pair on the needles now and 3 pair in the mending basket. These have been made over a period of 20 years and very few are reaching the point of no return.
> 
> Note: I wear them with Birkenstocks, no ill fitting shoes to wear holes in them. Have to replace the occasional heel that wears thin.


Good to hear from another Birkie woman.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Only way to go! Comfort and style!?!



chrisjac said:


> Good to hear from another Birkie woman.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

My name is Judith and I am a sock addict. Daughter has about 100 pair, her SO has a dozen or so, son has a dozen or so,and on and on it goes. My addiction started quite innocently about 12 years ago. Went to visit my daughter, who was church mouse poor at the time. I'd forgotten to pack blue socks so asked to borrow a pair. She struggled to find some without holes and the rest is history. Thankfully she now has a good job and is beyond the state of poverty in which I found her years ago. She had let no one know how dire her circumstances were. She remains fiercely independent to this day.


----------



## judy in FL (May 30, 2015)

Eight in my drawer, four as Christmas gifts and one on the needles. I use all kinds of sock wt yarn. Cotton stretches too much for me. Having small feet made choosing my first pattern a struggle so a friend loaned me a book : Teach Yourself Sock Knitting by Laura Chau. Pictures of everything and a chart for sizing......yesssss.
I live in FL so most of my socks are ankle length and I don't find wool too hot since it breaths.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how many pair I have actually knit because I use what's left after my socks and make baby socks. I have a customer who buys them from me by the dozen. I do have photos of every pair knitted.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

You have gotten very many good reasons to knit socks. For me it is twofold. First I have knit for so many years that I really don't need another scarf, coat, sweater, afghan, etc...and I have gifted many projects. Socks are something that you can ALWAYS use. I can play with many different designs from plain knit to very lacy. Those cuffs are a great playground for different techniques! 

On the other hand I have had two surgeries on my left foot and have arthritis in my right (to many years of working on concrete floors all day). Commercial socks have a seam across the top of the toes. If I put on a commercial sock in an hour I will be in pain. The top of my left foot will feel like someone took a blowtorch to it. Nerve damage.

So, I knit my own in self defense, LOL! AND I live in the deep south USA where it doesn't get really cold but I still use my socks often. I have wool, cotton/spandex blend, wool/cotton blend, etc. Love them all. Oh, and I would suggest that you lean toward wool/nylon superwash blends for a very hardy, long lasting sock. Learned my lesson early when my teenage son grabbed my 100% wool socks and washed them with his clothes. Had to give them to the neighbors little girl.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I am a sock knitting addict, but none in my drawer.I learned from a workshop here on KP, my daughters love them. Plan to knit some for myself this year.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm new to sock knitting and wondering what is the best cast-on for top down socks?


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Like this


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it just me or our heels hard?


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I also have knit myself about a dozen pairs, have given away at least a dozen and have yarn for probably 8 more pairs at least. I don't do anything fancy. Just a simple double point needle free pattern from the Deborah Norville serenity sock yarn collection. I wear a pair every day from fall to early spring and machine wash a dry on gentle. The only yarn I have been disappointed in has been Knit Picks Chroma as it felts when washed either by hand or otherwise and shrinks. I love the yarn but the socks don't fit after washing. Going to turn two "felted" pairs in to slippers for my grand daughters! I love how hand knit socks fit generally, no binding and no annoying seams.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Around 25 pair. I wear daily as I am always in walking boots or wellies! I love to wait till they all need washing and then wash them all at once and see them all on the line! So colourful!


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

I have knit close to 50 pair in my 22 months of knitting. Favorite yarns are Lorna's Laces Soulmate, Malabrigo, MadelineTosh, Opal, Regia, Lang Jawoll, and always trying new sock yarns others recommend.


----------



## TeriH (May 27, 2011)

I, too, was doing sock laundry today. I have 17 pair with one on the needles. My husband has 15 pair. I think I have knit about a dozen for my daughter also.

I use several different yarns. All have 10-25% nylon and many are superwash.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Another sock addict here. Just made my 1st pair this summer, and, in between other projects, finished pair # 4 this a.m. ALL for me. I am tall and have big feet, but men's socks never really fit. I'm one of those people who will probably never knit a sweater, but socks are like hats, etc.-lots of instant gratification for a knitter. I am not a great knitter, but I found the process relatively easy. I used Ann Budd's basic sock book-easy to follow and instructions were clear. And, as some have mentioned, there are so many beautiful sock yarns out there.


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

I made my first pair of socks about 3 years ago. I had progressed beyond hats and scarves and wanted a new challenge. Plus, I loved the beautiful self-striping yarn (Felici) that I saw on Knit Picks' site and really wanted to get my hands on that. After I finished that first sock, I was hooked. I've since made around 10 pairs or so, and Felici continues to be my favorite sock yarn. When KP discontinued it, I (like so many others) went crazy and bought up what we could. Now I've got many pairs' worth of Felici in my stash but fear I'll never use it. It's so precious to me, haha!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been making socks for about 80 years so I have no idea how many -- hundreds, maybe more. I have about 10 pair that I wear myself, although I give away most of them. I make various sizes according to the amount of yarn I happen to have -- sometimes, with a certain person in mind. I use extra yarn -- always wool of some weight except for heavy/bulky weights. I always have a pile of recently knit socks (various sizes) behind the couch to give away. I make really large ones that our grandsons quickly take, medium men's that appeal to most of the other guys in the family, women's med/large which fit the gals in our family.

When I get down to small scraps, I do stripes, often kids' sizes. During the argyle craze in the late 40s, I made several pair a week. 

I always tell recipients to bring them back for repairs -- I like to darn, plus, I can usually match the yarn. I also get an idea of where they wear and reinforce new ones accordingly.


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

Milocat said:


> I am sorry that you have not discovered the joy of wearing handmade socks. The climate where you live is much warmer than Sydney and of course you don't knit. We are all different thank goodness, but I try not to hate the things that others enjoy.


When questioned by non-knitters about why I would "bother" (their word, not mine) to knit my own socks, I always respond with, "There is no greater little luxury in life than wearing hand knit socks." It's hard to go back to store-bought socks now!


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

lynnie2 said:


> Is it just me or our heels hard?


Well, there are several types of heels nowadays, so perhaps if one is difficult for you, you could try another one? I had to watch a YouTube video on making the heel when I made my first pair of socks, because I thought it was very hard. But like anything else, practice makes perfect!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Mitch said:


> What size sock do you usually make for gift giving?


Hi Mitch, I knit cuff down on DPNS always. I use regular sock yarn with 25% nylon. If I am making socks for ladies I use 64 stitches on size 2.5 m needles and for men I use 72 stitches. I have just finished a pair for a man with very wide feet and thick ankles and I cast on 80 stitches. I also check the size shoes and make the sock the right length. There are lots of charts telling you the correct length for a shoe size. For ladies I usually make the foot 20 cm. long and for men, about 25 cm. but this depends on the size feet. It is easy to make the sock a bit longer or shorter. The other thing that is important is that you use the correct size needles to give a nice fabric, not too loose.


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

Elder Ellen said:


> I've been making socks for about 80 years so I have no idea how many -- hundreds, maybe more. I have about 10 pair that I wear myself, although I give away most of them. I make various sizes according to the amount of yarn I happen to have -- sometimes, with a certain person in mind. I use extra yarn -- always wool of some weight except for heavy/bulky weights. I always have a pile of recently knit socks (various sizes) behind the couch to give away. I make really large ones that our grandsons quickly take, medium men's that appeal to most of the other guys in the family, women's med/large which fit the gals in our family.
> 
> When I get down to small scraps, I do stripes, often kids' sizes. During the argyle craze in the late 40s, I made several pair a week.
> 
> I always tell recipients to bring them back for repairs -- I like to darn, plus, I can usually match the yarn. I also get an idea of where they wear and reinforce new ones accordingly.


This is very, very impressive. Something to aspire to.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> You do dress for the weather, though. I come from New England and my family loved the warm socks I made for them.
> You've been blessed with warm blood! I have the worst cold hands and feet in the neighborhood.


WOW Iv'e had an ah ha moment. It is so very clear now.Silly me   I am very much warm blooded. I am in shorts and tee shirts in the house all the time too.

I live in New England, funny thing is I love the snow and could stay out for hours. Don't even mind shoveling.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I have 61 pairs, and socks on needles still. Some are 5 years old, I spin my own yarn. I don't just knit socks, I've made a fair isle cardigan and and Aran sweater since Christmas. (I get to knit at work, I own my store)


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

that makes me love hand knit socks is that they are soft, squishy and cushiony on my feet. Plus I love the thrill of having wild colored socks that I knit.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I too have a sweater on the needles for myself, one for my husband and socks on the needles. Not only that I just ordered 4 more skeins of sock yarn.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> I'm new to sock knitting and wondering what is the best cast-on for top down socks?


I think that it is important to use one of the stretchy cast ons, otherwise the top of the sock gets damaged. There are several in the various workshops on here and on the net. It is worth learning, the only other cast on I use is the cable cast on. The other thing I do is knit the front of the sock in a 3 x 1 rib, it helps to keep the sock from falling down.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have about 8 pair that I wear regularly. I have one pair that I keep by my knitting chair in case I need a pair in the evening. Those don't look good anymore, so I don't wear them out of the house. I have another pair from heavier yarn that I wear when I know the only shoes I will be wearing all day are house slippers. They are bulky enough that they aren't comfortable inside shoes.

As for yarn, I'm not really particular about brand. I just want a wool/nylon blend. Don't want acrylic socks. I'm a sock yarn junky. I have enough sock yarn in my stash to keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I think over a dozen. Have some on right now.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You will have the answer when you make your own and wear them. Even California is cold in the winter. Use a wool and nylon blend. Never acrylic.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I have knitted all socks on my knitting machines and so I have knitted well over 500 pair and given as gifts half of those. My friends and family are crazy about my socks. the fact that they are really expensive to make makes me cringe a bit, but I don't smoke or drink and is the only crazy thing I do. I love to make socks and see how they turn out with all the patterns. I recently bought the most expensive I have ever tried and it is 17.98 a ball and has the start for the second sock marked out so that they turn out identical. Really nice yarn. In Canadian money it was just over the top expensive. I used to make sweaters and now I don't as one can never know for sure whether they are appreciated or not, but the socks are. I used to hand knit when I worked and did really complicated stuff just to prove that I could do a good job, and I did. the daughter who wanted anything I made is now suffering from hot flashes and lives in a really hot apartment now and has no use for more sweaters.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

ilmacheryl- Little knits has a wonderful sale on Opal. I mean there are several colors at 6.39 a skein I think. Plus there are plenty of colors at 10.80, 11.50 and 13.20 and shipping is cheap.


----------



## chrisval78 (Apr 24, 2012)

I knitted a pair for a hairdresser friend. She said they were the most comfortable socks ever in her boots as she stands all day. I had to knit her some more so she had some for everyday.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I also wear mine with my birks. I lived that way for quite awhile before having foot surgery to correct bone spurs. Love my socks


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

radar said:


> I have knitted all socks on my knitting machines and so I have knitted well over 500 pair and given as gifts half of those. My friends and family are crazy about my socks. the fact that they are really expensive to make makes me cringe a bit, but I don't smoke or drink and is the only crazy thing I do. I love to make socks and see how they turn out with all the patterns. I recently bought the most expensive I have ever tried and it is 17.98 a ball and has the start for the second sock marked out so that they turn out identical. Really nice yarn. In Canadian money it was just over the top expensive. I used to make sweaters and now I don't as one can never know for sure whether they are appreciated or not, but the socks are. I used to hand knit when I worked and did really complicated stuff just to prove that I could do a good job, and I did. the daughter who wanted anything I made is now suffering from hot flashes and lives in a really hot apartment now and has no use for more sweaters.


Having had hot flashes for over 11 years now, I have discovered the versalitily of shawls. After a hot flash, I'm usually chilly, so I need something to keep me warm until the next flash. A shawl is easier to put on & take off than a sweater.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Lots of sock knitters here! I can't begin to count. I have at least five pairs in my drawer now that I wear constantly. We take our shoes off at the door, so they are also my inside foot wear. Two of my children adore my socks, and they have many pairs. My silly husband says they're "too good" for every day, but he always wears a dark pair of handknitted ones when he dresses up.
My favorite sock yarn is Cherry Tree Hill, 100% washable merino. When they wear out, I'll reknit the toes, and sometimes the whole foot of the sock onto an old cuff. This yarn feels so good on my feet, and go right in the washer and dryer. I don't find they wear out any faster than ones with nylon either.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Milocat said:


> I think that it is important to use one of the stretchy cast ons, otherwise the top of the sock gets damaged. There are several in the various workshops on here and on the net. It is worth learning, the only other cast on I use is the cable cast on. The other thing I do is knit the front of the sock in a 3 x 1 rib, it helps to keep the sock from falling down.


Thanks so much! I am doing a stretchy cast on. So far have only knit for my 3 year old grandson and as he is in New York don't know if they are fitting well and staying up. Will remember the 3 x 1 rib - it makes sense. Many thanks again.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I've used a Regia sock yarn, which is a mixture of cotton, wool, and nylon. Great yarn!

I keep referring to Nancy Bush's book, "Folk Socks." I make pretty basic socks, and her book explains every single step. If you want to make snazzier socks, she also provides plenty of patterns for them. Her explanations about how to knit socks are superb.

Hazel


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

PrettyHatMachine said:


> When questioned by non-knitters about why I would "bother" (their word, not mine) to knit my own socks, I always respond with, "There is no greater little luxury in life than wearing hand knit socks." It's hard to go back to store-bought socks now!


I get regular "sock checks" by people who know I knit and wear them. My colors always get attention since I don't bother to match them to my wardrobe for the most part. I just pull a pair out of the drawer in the morning in the dark.

I just had 6 more balls of yarn arrive this week and just ordered 3 more.

It's an addiction. In about a year I'm planning on retiring early so I need to stock up now.

:roll:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I knit top-down socks on 4 dpns -- never knew there was any other way until I joined KP. Now, I see no reason to change. The tops are usually calf-high unless someone requests a different height. I do a standard, reinforced flap heel and make adjustments in size for thick or thin ankles, if necessary. (Never known a heel to wear through).
If the toes are worn beyond repair, I clip them off, pick up stitches and knit new toes, often with longer foot (especially for growing children) -- color doesn't make much difference here. Now that many younger folks go without shoes, their socks wear through on the soles where darning doesn't show so I make it thick.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Between my husband and myself, 20 pairs and a pair on the needles. The ones in progress are Knit Picks Felici. The yarn is very soft, but since it's my first pair with this yarn the jury is still out until I see how they wear. Regia is one of my favorite sock yarns. I have enough of several different kinds in my sock stash to make at least another dozen pairs.
I usually make them cuff down, but would like to learn how to make them toe up two at a time. I have a lovely little woolen bag from Ecuador (gift from my Mom) that I carry the ones in progress around in. Just the right size for a pair of socks.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The first part of this thread was how many pairs of socks do you have in your sock drawer, not how many have you made. I want to weigh in on the "how many have you made" part of the topic that seems to have spung up. I have made hundreds of pairs of socks, and I don't think it would be a stretch to say it could be over a thousand as I have been knitting socks for over 60 years now. I don't know how many pair my husband has in his drawner, or how many I have that are new, ready to sell or gift if someone wants a pair, I started making two at a time on circular needles long before I had any idea that it had a name or was a technique. In the past 20 years I have done them toe up, and the first time I took a pair to a LYS the owner said it was impossible to do them that way, and that I must have just put the two socks on one needle after knitting them separately..

Needless to say, she never gets any of my money when I need more yarn.

My favorite yarn for knitting socks is leftovers that I sometimes can find at a thrift store or yard sale.


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't have any of my own although I do love making them. All the pairs I've made are for relatives and friends. They beg me to make them. I love the challenge of the sock and a great way to try out new stitches to see how they look. My favorite yarn is the Deborah Norville line. Soft, washable, with nice colors and inexpensive (especially when Joanns has a super sale). My favorite go to book on knitting is this one: Getting Started Knitting Socks (Getting Started series) https://www.amazon.com/dp/1596680296/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_JMOKwbGKRANRP


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mh1953 said:


> I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday?
> 
> I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


I have about 20 pair and last night as I read this post my feet were cold because I came downstairs without any on. So I scrounged in my bag and found a pair almost finished. I didn't use all the yarn ( about 2 walnut sized pieces left) and just did 2 rounds and finished them. In about 15 minutes my feet were warmer. LOL Thanks for making me finish a WIP now I have 21 pair. Have to finish the other pair that is almost done as they are sold and the lady is bugging me. LOL

I have 3 pair on needles still and now an empty 48" # 1 circular sitting doing nothing. Can't have that. LOL


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

mh1953 said:


> I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday?
> 
> I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


I haven't counted lately, but have more than a dozen hand-knit socks in my drawer. I love the fit of my socks, as well as the fun & interesting colorwork. I always use 75% wool & 25% nylon yarn & wear them only in cold weather, of course, of which we have plenty here in Nebraska. I'm careful to lay them flat to dry after machine-washing them. Once a pair slipped into the dryer & shrank a bit, so I gave them to my granddaughter.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday?
> 
> I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


20 pair. Yarn for another 10 or so. 25 pair of baby socks for gifts. Yarn for about another 30.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

I only have about six pairs but wear them all winter. I started out with Very Pink sock tutorial and pattern and now have finally tackled toe up socks. Always have a pair that I am working on.

Sock knitting is addictive!!!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Four pairs in the sock drawer, one pair on the needles (second) and I prefer Opal yarns. There was another pair but I made them from cheaper yarn bought in the market. this is a mistake I will not make again; they were all right for a couple of years but then gradually began to felt and shrink. They still looked okay so I washed them and put them in the textiles recycling for a pair of feet smaller than mine. I knit on dpns and each time there is a moment of drama when I forget what to do next, or how to do it - I'd like to reach knitting nirvana where I can feel 100% confident every sock will be perfect. I wear them with boots in winter and with clogs or slippers all year round because I just love 'em.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

PrettyHatMachine said:


> I made my first pair of socks about 3 years ago. I had progressed beyond hats and scarves and wanted a new challenge. Plus, I loved the beautiful self-striping yarn (Felici) that I saw on Knit Picks' site and really wanted to get my hands on that. After I finished that first sock, I was hooked. I've since made around 10 pairs or so, and Felici continues to be my favorite sock yarn. When KP discontinued it, I (like so many others) went crazy and bought up what we could. Now I've got many pairs' worth of Felici in my stash but fear I'll never use it. It's so precious to me, haha!


Oh I know what you mean about the Felici!! I just wanna hoard it, ha ha.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I also counted 12 pair. Seven in the laundry. I am fighting the urge to start a new pair until I get a couple more WIP's done...

Oh what the heck, why wait? Why should I deprive myself? See ya, I'm going to go take a look at my sock yarn stash!


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

mh1953 said:


> I am doing laundry today and all of my hand knitted socks were needing to be washed. When I was folding everything I counted 12 pair. Just wondering how many pair of socks others have made and wear everyday?
> 
> I also have yarn for about 5 more pair and always have a pair on the needles. Can't get enough! lol


I can't agree more. I love knitting socks. I have 16 pairs in my drawer.


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

cah said:


> Oh I know what you mean about the Felici!! I just wanna hoard it, ha ha.


Exactly! I peek in at it every so often to admire it, but I don't dare use it up. I'd say I have 6 or 7 pairs' worth to use. Maybe one day...


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

kayrein said:


> I also counted 12 pair. Seven in the laundry. I am fighting the urge to start a new pair until I get a couple more WIP's done...
> 
> Oh what the heck, why wait? Why should I deprive myself? See ya, I'm going to go take a look at my sock yarn stash!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

PrettyHatMachine said:


> Exactly! I peek in at it every so often to admire it, but I don't dare use it up. I'd say I have 6 or 7 pairs' worth to use. Maybe one day...


Knit Picks has 4 colorways of Felici in stock now. I just ordered 2 balls of each color.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I've only got 3 pairs for myself, one just finished in Felicia, but each of my 3 daughters and 4 grandchildren have at least 7 pairs, DH has some too. I have one pair on needles and am working on fingerless mitts out of left over sock yarn. I won't even guess how much sock yarn is in my stash (deep dark secret) but I also use some in my weaving too.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> I'm new to sock knitting and wondering what is the best cast-on for top down socks?


When I do top down, I use the Twisted German cast-on. It is also known as the Old Norweigen cast-on.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I have over a dozen, but had made so many more as gifts, Christmas fairs, etc. Just love making them. I use a basic sock pattern and look for striking yarn. I use eye of partridge heel, and make my toe wide. 

Since I have a small size sock, knitted ones are the only ones that really fit me.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Love your Avatar and your location!!!Winifred.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Love your Avatar and your location!!!Winifred.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I love knitting socks but can't find a yarn that is comfortable to wear. They all make the bottom of my feet sore. What yarns do you use that are soft and not abrasive?


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I actually have 61 pairs in my drawer, in a basket and on top of the dryer. My mother, 4 sister-in-law s, both daughters in law all knit so we just knit for our own families. I don't knit to sell because I knit for fun, if I start doing it for business, then it's not fun anymore, it's business. I want to knit what I want, colors I want and no deadlines.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gmasue said:


> I love knitting socks but can't find a yarn that is comfortable to wear. They all make the bottom of my feet sore. What yarns do you use that are soft and not abrasive?


Knit reverse STST for the soles that will help.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

gmasue said:


> I love knitting socks but can't find a yarn that is comfortable to wear. They all make the bottom of my feet sore. What yarns do you use that are soft and not abrasive?


100% wool is much softer than any blend that I have ever tried to use. It's easier on my old hands during the knitting process too. I've even unraveled old sweaters for their soft wool to make "new" socks.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, go with wool, I have sheep so I do an enormous amount of spinning and knitting. Not feels better than wool


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I love knitting socks using The Magic Loop. I also love wearing them as they are so pretty and comfy. They seem to be warmer than regular socks that one buys and since my feet are cold once the summer has gone, I enjoy the added warmth.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gmasue said:


> I love knitting socks but can't find a yarn that is comfortable to wear. They all make the bottom of my feet sore. What yarns do you use that are soft and not abrasive?


What weight yarn have you tried, what needle size were you using and are you a tight or loose knitter?

In my case, I tend to knit in the middle. When I make socks with light worsted (Cascade 220 superwash for example), I use US size 2 (2.75 mm) for the foot, and a US size 2.5 (3.00 mm) for the calf. If I use anything larger, I can feel the stitches on the bottom of my feet.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

gmasue said:


> I love knitting socks but can't find a yarn that is comfortable to wear. They all make the bottom of my feet sore. What yarns do you use that are soft and not abrasive?


It could be that you are not knitting the socks dense enough. Maybe too large a needle or too few stitches. Those are some of the reasons for feeling like you are walking on string.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> It could be that you are not knitting the socks dense enough. Maybe too large a needle or too few stitches. Those are some of the reasons for feeling like you are walking on string.


I knit on #1's 10 stitches to the inch. Nice and dense.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I knit on #1's 10 stitches to the inch. Nice and dense.


I don't see where I was talking about your socks


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I don't see where I was talking about your socks


I am.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I have about 20 pair and last night as I read this post my feet were cold because I came downstairs without any on. So I scrounged in my bag and found a pair almost finished. I didn't use all the yarn ( about 2 walnut sized pieces left) and just did 2 rounds and finished them. In about 15 minutes my feet were warmer. LOL Thanks for making me finish a WIP now I have 21 pair. Have to finish the other pair that is almost done as they are sold and the lady is bugging me. LOL
> 
> I have 3 pair on needles still and now an empty 48" # 1 circular sitting doing nothing. Can't have that. LOL


I am so glad that I asked this question then! I have been so enjoying reading everyone's posts on yarns and techniques and finding out I am not the only "sockaholic". Now I find out I actually helped someone! Woo Hoo win win! LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mh1953 said:


> I am so glad that I asked this question then! I have been so enjoying reading everyone's posts on yarns and techniques and finding out I am not the only "sockaholic". Now I find out I actually helped someone! Woo Hoo win win! LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> I'm new to sock knitting and wondering what is the best cast-on for top down socks?


I have always done cable cast-on as it is hardy and looks good. Sometimes I have needed to adjust needle size to do the cast on before starting the sock.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

I've never knit my own socks, but I found a few patterns on Free Vintage Knitting and I never knew that socks could be knit on just 2 regular needles. Silly me! Although they are an Argyle pattern, which I like, I think I'll just start with one yarn just to learn how to shape the sock first. I've done Fair Isle sweaters on circular needles, so how difficult can socks be??? Yikes. Oh, well, I can always rip it out...
I do like the idea of knitting a double yarn at the heel area. Commercial socks are awful. They're either too small around my ankles and calves or too thin.
Thanks for all the posts. This is a keeper with all the info.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I've generally used size 2 or 3 needles. Maybe I will give 1's a try and I will try the wool yarn. Didn't think about how the size of the stitch might affect the comfort.


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

gmasue said:


> I love knitting socks but can't find a yarn that is comfortable to wear. They all make the bottom of my feet sore. What yarns do you use that are soft and not abrasive?


Wool has lanolin in it which will help your feet. Also, try knitting the foot portion in reverse stockinette. That way the Vs are against your skin and the bumps are on the floor.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I have 6 pair and another on needles. I don't like store bought socks anymore....every time I have to wear them because I run out of knitted socks or don't have the right color available, my feet freeze.....doesn't matter whether it is winter or summer. Guess I need to knit faster but I keep getting interrupted by other projects. My favorite yarns are Debra Norville and wool free sock yarn. I use the Sock it to me pattern , top down on a 9" circular.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

gmasue said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've generally used size 2 or 3 needles. Maybe I will give 1's a try and I will try the wool yarn. Didn't think about how the size of the stitch might affect the comfort.


With any sock weight 4ply yarn I use US0 needles. I find wool yarn wears out quicker than the yarn with some nylon in it. In order to get a sock to fit your foot you need to do a tension swatch with the yarn you are going to use, and also measure your foot at the widest point.

Then you multiply the stitches per inch by the measurement of your foot and take 10% off that total, for ease.

I have very sensitive feet but have never found it necessary to do the reverse stockinette on the sole. I do know that my MIL made socks for my husband on too large a needle and he told me they were like walking on string or rope.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I like Super Wool sock yarn (wool and nylon) for "every day" socks. They wash wonderfully, and should probably be blocked, but I haven't blocked any yet. I use Knit Freedom basic patterns to learn. They are free, and you can go to YouTube to see videos to explain everything if you can't follow. I always use toe-up (top down finishing scares me), in part because I can try them on as I go for perfect fitting. Liat Gat has a free pattern for worsted weight, which will go a little faster for you to get your mojo going. I've tried Pink and the other person's whose name I can't remember. The second one has a pattern for sale ($1.00) that has a heel that some prefer. But I still like KnitFreedom's (Liat Gat) patterns and lessons. She also sells lessons, which are great, but her free ones are great to start with.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I knit mine on 2 pair of circular needles size 2 because I knit real tight. I find that they go real quickly and I never have to chase a needle or have the problem of knitting from the wrong end of the group of stitches. If I can do it so can you. I have less ladders with circulars and the socks knit up faster.


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Just purchased the fish lips pattern on ravelry. Looks great can hardly wait to see how the template works out. 
How can you go wrong for a $1.00?

Also viewed the "twin stitch" short row method. Will try that vey soon. 
Just love the knowledge shared by KP members!!


----------



## Mountain Mama 44 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bought up all the year end sales, including lots of sock yarn. Have only made one pair of socks in my life 60 years ago for my husband-to-be, and decided it was time for more. I don't remember how I did it, but I did it, so I guess I'll be able to do it again. I remember using double-pointed needles, but I now have a pattern for 2 circulars. I am happy to see how enthusiastic everyone is about handknit socks, my yarn is just beautiful, and I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Mountain Mama 44 said:


> Bought up all the year end sales, including lots of sock yarn. Have only made one pair of socks in my life 60 years ago for my husband-to-be, and decided it was time for more. I don't remember how I did it, but I did it, so I guess I'll be able to do it again. I remember using double-pointed needles, but I now have a pattern for 2 circulars. I am happy to see how enthusiastic everyone is about handknit socks, my yarn is just beautiful, and I'm looking forward to getting started.


I have a friend who taught herself to knit 40 years ago using DPN's and a library book and the first thing she ever knit was a pair of socks. With all the help on KP and YouTube there is no reason anyone that wants to can't knit socks.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

At last count, I had 28 pairs in the drawer---enough to have their own drawer  I wear them until the weather gets so hot I switch to sandals or flipflops. I cannot stand to wear commercial socks anymore. The toe seam drives me crazy & I have to wear them inside out. I only wear commercially made black socks---because it hurts my eyes to knit with black yarn


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I teach my beginners how to make socks first project. They learn cast on, Inc,k, p, pick up stitches, ribbing and bind off. Much more fun than a dish cloth or scarf.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! I'm amazed - with all those, yu must have a preference for best yarn & availability to share with me; I am about to launch on my first pair. Winifred.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't like making hand knit socks as much as I like wearing them. They fit better and I no longer get home from the store and discover my newly purchased socks need to go in the donate bin. I started making socks because I couldn't find socks to go with my hospital scrubs and I prefer knee socks which can be harder to find during summer months (they were to wear to work) I have 8-10 pair, though some need to be repaired or replaced so I purchased yarn yesterday to make more. I have no favorite yarn as each time I purchase different yarn to try. So far I have been lucky and haven't used any that I truly disliked. I learned to knit socks with Ann Norling's Basic Adult Socks pattern and that is all I use, since I wear socks only with long pants. I feel no urge to knit fancy socks as my main reason for them is functional comfort and there are sooo many other things to knit.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Winfred I like Opal the best and I get it from Littleknits.com. Currently they have a bunch under 15.00 per skein and 1 skein will make a pair of socks.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> Winfred I like Opal the best and I get it from Littleknits.com. Currently they have a bunch under 15.00 per skein and 1 skein will make a pair of socks.


I recently bought 5 skeins of Opal, on sale at LittleKnits. I will do my first pair of toe-up socks with a skein of it. I have always done cuff-down. Toe-up will be my skill-builder for 2016. I will start tomorrow. Yay me!!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I count 7 pairs so far. I was going through my sock yarn today for my next pair.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I notice that nobody has mentioned toes!!! How many are fans of 
Kitchener Stitch And if you don't use that what else do you do, just curious.
I know many do toe up, but I am interested in how people close toes.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I notice that nobody has mentioned toes!!! How many are fans of
> Kitchener Stitch And if you don't use that what else do you do, just curious.
> I know many do toe up, but I am interested in how people close toes.


Kitchener is the only seamless way.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Since I do top down Kitchner is the only way to go.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I only have 3 pairs but I am getting the sock bug too and I love my hand knit socks!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I probably have just as many or more. I haven't counted. I have many buckets of sock yarn waiting to be created.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Bubba24 said:


> I've made 12 pairs of socks, all for my partner. I have socks on the needles now. Since my partner and I split up after 27 years I guess I will start making socks for myself. Knitting keeps me sane right now.


Hang tough and remember to BREATHE! If you're like me, the next couple years will be a rollercoaster, but life does get better; but the ride's gonna be bumpy for a while. Good luck!

And, definitely make yourself some beautiful and crazy socks. You deserve them!


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

Milocat said:


> I notice that nobody has mentioned toes!!! How many are fans of
> Kitchener Stitch And if you don't use that what else do you do, just curious.
> I know many do toe up, but I am interested in how people close toes.


Just last week I found myself without a tapestry needle or a crochet hook and I had finished a sock I wanted off the needles. I found this version of finishing that relies on just your needles. It's basically Kitchener. http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/knitting-daily/finishing-tip-for-those-who-hate-the-kitchener-stitch/


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I would suggest Opal or Regia yarn. They both have nylon as well as wool in their sock yarn which really works well with socks.
Sockit2me has shared a very good pattern on this site. Plus
you can google almost any questions you might have in making up socks.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


I would suggest Opal or Regia yarn. They both have nylon as well as wool in their sock yarn which really works well with socks.
Sockit2me has shared a very good pattern on this site. Plus
you can google almost any questions you might have in making up socks.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Milocat said:


> I notice that nobody has mentioned toes!!! How many are fans of
> Kitchener Stitch And if you don't use that what else do you do, just curious.
> I know many do toe up, but I am interested in how people close toes.


Usually kitchener grafting. But I sometimes decrease down to 10-12 sts and just pull these these sts together, depending on how the pattern fits on my feet.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Kitchener for me.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Milocat said:


> I notice that nobody has mentioned toes!!! How many are fans of
> Kitchener Stitch And if you don't use that what else do you do, just curious.
> I know many do toe up, but I am interested in how people close toes.


Kitchener stitch wins. Once I decreased down to 8 sts and pulled the yarn through to close. It was easy but I didn't really like the feel of it on my toes.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't figured out kitchner yet so I either have a girl friend of mine do my toes or do a 3 needle bind off.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

barbara97801 said:


> I haven't figured out kitchner yet so I either have a girl friend of mine do my toes or do a 3 needle bind off.







There is a link to an excellent video teaching kitchner. It is towards the end of the video. Just remember "knit off, purl" on the front needle and "purl off, knit" on the back needle. Easy as can be.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Kitchener sttich is just another learning curve for knitting. There is no reason to say you can't do it, just have to try. Three needle bind off leaves a seam that will bother some feet (most) feet.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> I haven't figured out kitchner yet so I either have a girl friend of mine do my toes or do a 3 needle bind off.


Webs-the yarn store-has an excellent video on Kitchner. Just go to their site and check out their videos.


----------



## inglisg (Mar 19, 2015)

My sock drawer...


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

inglisg said:


> My sock drawer...


Beautiful.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

inglisg said:


> My sock drawer...


Isn't this 2 drawers. LOL Nice assortment.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I have 3 1/2 socks total - two that match, one orphan (I hate the yarn and can't bring myself to make the mate) and one on the needles (now that I've met the challenge of the heel and toe, I'm bored with the calf section). All of these socks have different heel patterns. I so like the the challenge of the heels but then I get bored with the leg part.


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

fshinbaum said:


> I have 3 1/2 socks total - two that match, one orphan (I hate the yarn and can't bring myself to make the mate) and one on the needles (now that I've met the challenge of the heel and toe, I'm bored with the calf section). All of these socks have different heel patterns. I so like the the challenge of the heels but then I get bored with the leg part.


Have you seen The Sock Knitters Workshop by Ewa Jostes and Stephanie van der Linden? It gives you lots of variety in heel styles, toe closures, cuffs, etc. that I doubt you'll get bored with the sock. The Knitters Book of Socks by Clara Parks is also good at giving you history, variations, and styles.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I have 16 pair. 
Really love them, some more than others, due to the 100% merino yarn.
Yes, they wear out more quickly, but the feel is worth it.
The more pairs you knit, the better the rotation, the longer each last.
I try to purchase Cherry Tree Hill on sale whenever possible.
Beautiful fingering wt merino 434 yds at $14.
Failing that, I will spend up to $30 for a hand dyed merino skein by Madaline Tosh, Malabrigio, or any of the top sock yarn specialists.
I am on a fixed income, and this is my luxury.
I forego Starbucks, movie theatres, restaurants for my sock yarn passion.
I live in Florida, however, the grocery stores and malls are quite cold.
When the temps drop into the 60s, like now, I pull out socks made from Reggia, which is not merino, not as soft, but warmer.
Favorite sock knitting book is :
Knitted Socks East and West.
Asian patterns that resemble fans when on the foot.
I have 8 sock pattern books but use the same heel as it wears the best.
Favorite heel: knit every row on 1st and last 3 stitches.
In between:
Slip 1, knit 1 .
the next row, purl the slipped sts and slip the knitted,
Then next row, knit the slipped sts and slip the pulled.
Do try, as for so many of us, they are our favorite items.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your interesting reply. Winifred.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

If you don't like one, I think you will not like the second. I think I would "hide" it and start something else....knitting time is special. Winifred.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbKjgiUMvT4
> 
> There is a link to an excellent video teaching kitchner. It is towards the end of the video. Just remember "knit off, purl" on the front needle and "purl off, knit" on the back needle. Easy as can be.


And it helps to say the words out loud until you get the hang of it!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I took a sock class at my LYS & it was well worth it. I also have Anne Budd`s book Getting Started Knitting Socks that has great pictures from start to finish & lots of patterns. I make socks for me & the grandkids. Just a fun project to have on hand.
I have made about a dozen pair or so, I don't keep count!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

the Terrific Top Down Sock Pattern- is a wonderful pattern to use and it's free off Ravelry. The pattern has plenty of good easy directions and produces good usable socks every time. I use it for mine and I also use it to make ones big enough for size 13 feet because her directions are so good she or he whom ever wrote the pattern takes the guess work out of making socks.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Klrober I am by no mean's an experienced sock knitter like some I've only been knitting them about 5 years and when I started I knew how to knit and purl and could sorta read a pattern. One of the girls I knit with goaded me into trying and until I found this pattern was my go to. Now that I have this pattern I'm on my own and happily knitting away on my latest acquisition which is Agatha the Investigator by Opal. Yes I have many other skeins to make up when this one is done.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry I am behind in reading KP. I have about 80 pair of knitted socks and I wear them. I always have some on needles as they are an easy take along item. Sometimes I have to sit in ferry line, doctors waiting room, etc. I do give as gifts to family. I sometimes sell them. I have one standard pattern which I stick to which is great with the variety of yarns. Seldom use a complicated pattern that makes me think. Socks are very satisfying. I knit the top down, didn't care for the fit of toe up.
Carol in WA


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

beachrat said:


> Sorry I am behind in reading KP. I have about 80 pair of knitted socks and I wear them. I always have some on needles as they are an easy take along item. Sometimes I have to sit in ferry line, doctors waiting room, etc. I do give as gifts to family. I sometimes sell them. I have one standard pattern which I stick to which is great with the variety of yarns. Seldom use a complicated pattern that makes me think. Socks are very satisfying. I knit the top down, didn't care for the fit of toe up.
> Carol in WA


Wow Carol you win the prize for knitting the most socks for sure! I love knitting them too!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> the Terrific Top Down Sock Pattern- is a wonderful pattern to use and it's free off Ravelry. The pattern has plenty of good easy directions and produces good usable socks every time. I use it for mine and I also use it to make ones big enough for size 13 feet because her directions are so good she or he whom ever wrote the pattern takes the guess work out of making socks.


I've had a look on Ravelry but can't find this pattern! Any advice? 
Thanks


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I've had a look on Ravelry but can't find this pattern! Any advice?
> Thanks


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terrific-traditional-top-down-sock


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

berigora said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terrific-traditional-top-down-sock


Thank you, Berigora.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please tell me what attracts you to hand knitted socks? I have knitted all my life, and never made any, was only recently thinking I would try a pair. I live in California, what would be the best yarn, and any pattern you would recommend? Thanks. Winifred.


Maybe in California you don't need to keep your feet warm but in WI ...warm wool socks make the feet feel soooo good. I don't have enough wool socks....


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Maybe in California you don't need to keep your feet warm but in WI ...warm wool socks make the feet feel soooo good. I don't have enough wool socks....


My man won't wear anything but my knit wool socks since I knit him the first pair. They are soft and warm and wonderful so he says.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

berigora said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terrific-traditional-top-down-sock


Thank You for the link, I made a copy for myself. I can see why this is probably a nice sock pattern, I need to try it.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's the sock pattern I use and I love it. It is easy to read and basically fool proof. If I'm making them for my man I make the foot about 9 1/2 inches long before I start decreasing for the toe because he is a size 13 shoe.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Thank you, Berigora.


You're welcome. Have fun


----------

